# Dish HD only packages?



## archer75 (Oct 13, 2006)

Does Dish still have those HD only packages? When I left a year ago they had dish silver, dish gold, platinum, etc. I believe they under went a name change but still existed. Can't find anything on their site about them. And if you go to sign up they aren't an option you can choose from. But they must still have them.

Dish is only doing discounts now on 12 of the 24 month commitment?


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

archer75 said:


> Does Dish still have those HD only packages? When I left a year ago they had dish silver, dish gold, platinum, etc. I believe they under went a name change but still existed. Can't find anything on their site about them. And if you go to sign up they aren't an option you can choose from. But they must still have them.
> 
> Dish is only doing discounts now on 12 of the 24 month commitment?


They no longer offer the HD only packages to new customers. If you're an existing customer who subscribes to them you are grandfathered and can keep them, for how long who knows. Yes that's how the contract works, if you agree to stick around for two years Dish will give you a discount for the first year. Think Directv does it the same last I checked.


----------



## archer75 (Oct 13, 2006)

Direct gives one discount for the first year, then a smaller discount for the 2nd year.

Looking at package pricing, the regular out of contract price for dish is about the same that I pay for my 2nd year promo price on direct. And dish blows away the out of contract price on direct.

I have 1 year left on my direct contract but no longer feel like paying that much money(i'm on the 2nd to lowest package). So i'm looking into some potential options.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

If you subscribe now, the choices for the metal packages are on your programming page. If you do not subscribe now they are not available because there is no discount for them that a new subscriber gets. So to diffuse any misunderstandings they are not available online. They ARE available to new subscribers who do not want the discounts. But you can not sign up online. There is a post of someone who did that, because they bought their own equipment so they would not have a two year contract, thereby losing the discounts anyway. He then signed up, as a new customer with one of metal packages.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

The only one of the "HD Only" packages that is still available is the Dish America pack, which was the base of the 3 that were previously available. The other two are no longer available. Customers who already have them are grandfathered in, but cannot switch between them, and if they change their package, they would lose it permanently.


----------

